# SOF "mystery" paph



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 22, 2007)

For those of you who follow the SOF as well, you may have noticed a thread about a "mystery" paph.....I have tried 3 times to post to that thread, but,as is usually the case there, my posts do not appear. The paph is, I believe, rhizomatosum...although it is a recent, post-CITES plant, from what I have read, it was originally found in pre-CITES (that is, pre1990) importations of paphs. There you have it....the post that was too controversial for the other slipper site to post. I tried tweaking them, commenting on their refusal to post my notices, but no response....personally, I'd just as soon be banned outright, I think it would actually be more respectful.....Its kind of insulting to go on and see "Welcome Eric" when I know I'm not welcome.....Take care, Eric


----------



## bwester (Jul 22, 2007)

childish isnt it.


----------



## Heather (Jul 23, 2007)

Last week they were deleting posts because some nice person was offering to purchase plants for people on a trip to Acker's. 

Pathetic.


----------



## Marco (Jul 23, 2007)

i've stopped going there for that garbage.....


----------



## smartie2000 (Jul 23, 2007)

...yes i am visiting less, there are too many garbage posts

are you talking bout this thread:
http://www.slipperorchidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9795&highlight=mystery+paph&page=5


----------



## Kyle (Jul 23, 2007)

Heather said:


> Last week they were deleting posts because some nice person was offering to purchase plants for people on a trip to Acker's.
> 
> Pathetic.



I read that too. I felt so bad for the lady who was organizing it. She meant no harm and was only trying to be helpful. 

I visit less and less as well. To many posts just saying how much they like a picture (with a dancing banana for good measures). There little usefull information anymore, unfortunatly.

Kyle


----------



## bwester (Jul 23, 2007)

I love how Peter goes out of his way to make sure it is know that he is the founder. makes me laugh


----------



## Marco (Jul 23, 2007)

this is the first time i went to the website in months. 

i bet you that post # 46 will be deleted because it has a hint of non forum sponsor advertising. 

Animal Farm : A Paphiopedilum Story by SOF forum founder


----------



## couscous74 (Jul 23, 2007)

bwester said:


> I love how Peter goes out of his way to make sure it is know that he is the founder. makes me laugh



I don't know why you gotta laugh at that. Being the Founder of the SOF is a very prestigious thing. He is undoubtedly the envy of everyone here. I think you're just jealous because you didn't think of it first... :arrr:


----------



## bwester (Jul 23, 2007)

couscous74 said:


> I don't know why you gotta laugh at that. Being the Founder of the SOF is a very prestigious thing. He is undoubtedly the envy of everyone here. I think you're just jealous because you didn't think of it first... :arrr:



damn straight I'm jealous.... :rollhappy:


----------



## Heather (Jul 23, 2007)

What we really need is a forum _funder_...much more important, IMO. 

~Heather 
(Forum Founder (!!!) 
...And don't you ever frikken fergit it!!! :fight: )

(I will resist the urge to include a dancing banana now...you're welcome.)


**disclaimer*
I hope you all know this place is nothing without all of YOU, and that as participating members, YOU are the most important people here.*


----------



## Marco (Jul 23, 2007)

wheres a violin playing smiley when you need one?

---------------

Edit:


----------



## bwester (Jul 23, 2007)

no joke, way to make us all shed a tear there Heather oke:


----------



## Heather (Jul 23, 2007)

No problem.





(I couldn't even FIND a dancing banana!)
(thank heavens!)


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey, just wanted to say thank you about chiming in with the info.  I'm going to take it to Parkside's orchidfest this weekend and see what people have to say. Eric, I just got the plant this spring at GYNOS from Andy's, how do you figure it made it through the 90's and now? I guess I should send another email to Andy's and ask them where they got it.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks Fren! Yes, that is the thread...I'm wondering how long these recent posts will last. Scooby- I got mine from the same source, last year. Best not to discuss these plants that much. I can't speak for the origins of any growers plants....I had read, when I first heard of rhizomatosum, that it had appeared in pre1990 imports. These are very obviously clean, propagated plants...supposedly they breed like weeds. That said, there is confusion with vejvarutianum, a similar (and to Kew, conspecific) species. These paphs are not spectacular, and resemble any standardized "insigne" type...in fact, typical barbigerum is far more impressive...so who knows how many of these paphs got into the country below CITES radar. As I said, every plant i saw looked pristine and definitely not wild collected, but tact must rule with these babies....Take care, Eric


----------



## ohio-guy (Jul 24, 2007)

I saw the post Heather mentioned too, the nice person on SOF offering to go to Ackers ....I tried to IM her, and could never get a post thru. I noticed now she has finally posted here! Welcome to Goldenrose!

I do wonder if the founder of the other forum reads our public comments here and bans us there before we can do any "damage"....or is that a bit paranoid<Grin>


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 24, 2007)

Ooops the cat's out of the bag! I didn't come here to bad mouth, cause trouble for SOF or any other forum. It's already been established that reactions were childish. It was interesting that Peter contacted me the next morning after I joined. So who's the double agent??? I thoroughly understand it, not that I agree with his decision. I showed dogs in competition obedience for at least 20 years, if you put the judge in a spot where they have to make a decision, it's final and it's not always going to go your way! Life's too short, nothing is accomplished by throwing daggers, we all can come up with better ways to direct our energy & time. I set out with good intentions, Chuck in turn made a good offer. There was never an intention on either one of us to hurt anyone. Business is business but some don't look at it that way. Will I be offending anyone here or crossing that thin line if I should make that same offer?


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 24, 2007)

goldenrose said:


> Will I be offending anyone here or crossing that thin line if I should make that same offer?


No ma'am, not at all.


----------



## Heather (Jul 24, 2007)

Rose - 

These posts arise occasionally because, out of frustration, someone comes over here to post because something has happened that forces them to finally understand Pete's "big brother" routine and get fed up. It's how we started here, and believe you me, I should have left SOF well before I pissed him off to the point of being banned for resisting that sort of behavior. 

The fact remains that Peter's actions a year ago (which were similar to your experience) forced several of us to split off and re-group with the intentions of doing something a little different, and we hope, better, a forum without censorship, taking free speech into consideration, and with no sponsorship cluttering up the forum.

*Vendors are free to post what offers they like here, and that includes Chuck, who is well respected among us. Please feel free to post your offer here. *

Because we have a PUBLIC forum, none of our forums are private to guests. To my knowledge, Peter has never registered here because he has no reason to, he can come and go as he pleases and read every forum. He just cannot post unless he joins - just like any other guest. So, let him spy away, I don't care. I have considered making certain areas private so that our members don't get into "trouble" over there, but it really goes against why we started this forum, so I have not changed anything to cow-tow to Pete's issues. We aren't about censorship here. You should be able to talk freely and any reprocussions elsewhere are, frankly, not my problem. 

I do not want this forum to ever be an "us" against "them" issue, but I try to be up front about what happened with Pete and I and how this all came about, and I find that honesty is the best policy - better to have it out there - Pete and I will never see eye to eye and Slippertalk will always be different, and better, because of that. I think it is clear from the posts in this message that the way he has continued to run his forum since last June (and before) shall only continue to eventually bite him in the ass. 

 

(Had to throw that in for a little humor.)


If anyone ever has questions about our falling out please just PM me I have no problem talking about it, it isn't a secret, and I have plenty of documentation to back it all up.


----------



## Hien (Jul 24, 2007)

Scooby5757 said:


> Hey, just wanted to say thank you about chiming in with the info.  I'm going to take it to Parkside's orchidfest this weekend and see what people have to say. Eric, I just got the plant this spring at GYNOS from Andy's, how do you figure it made it through the 90's and now? I guess I should send another email to Andy's and ask them where they got it.



Ty,
But do not leave the plant in the car when you are shopping(sounds like a baby isn't it). And don't forget it at the show either.
I did the same thing once, and the cattleya I brought with me for information turning black from the heat in less than 15 minute, when I returned to the car to bring it in for question.:sob:


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks Heather - I've heard both sides of it, as you can imagine! I'd like to think that I'm a 'big girl', I can form my own opinion, make my own judgements & doesn't that just boil down to 'freedom'! I didn't change my screen name/ID, why should I, so I knew it would come out eventually. Who knows, I might end up getting the boot & that's OK, if Peter needs to make that decision, let him, that's his right. Actions create reactions, so obviously, here we are!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 24, 2007)

Eric M. Your post were probably deleted because you gave the people over there wedgies! 
Heather, I would like to make a donation to the forum, I will mail to you.


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hien said:


> Ty,
> But do not leave the plant in the car when you are shopping(sounds like a baby isn't it). And don't forget it at the show either.
> I did the same thing once, and the cattleya I brought with me for information turning black from the heat in less than 15 minute, when I returned to the car to bring it in for question.:sob:



Note to self....


----------



## Heather (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks Eric.


----------



## Marco (Aug 3, 2007)

Gave it a shot. I'm still getting screened. Oh well. I did enjoy getting to see all of Tom's neos though.


----------



## Heather (Aug 3, 2007)

Marco said:


> Gave it a shot. I'm still getting screened. Oh well. I did enjoy getting to see all of Tom's neos though.




Yeah, you should copy and paste them over here.


----------

